# MiG-29 Early artist's impressions



## JP Vieira (Oct 13, 2007)

The Mig-29, as with other Soviet aircraft, started its “career” in the west as artist's impressions.
Here are 3 of those, of the early 80’s a time when (obviously) not much was known about this aircraft.















Aircraft Illustrations: copyright of Pilot Press Ltd Salamander Books ltd


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Not bad actually. Pretty close.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep,


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks like somebody who has studied Sukhoi. Without some context, not sure whether to be impressed or just note the pics as items of interest.


----------



## JP Vieira (Oct 25, 2007)

And here is another artistic impression: this time a MiG-31 (pretty close to the real thing)





(C) Pilot Press Ltd Salamander Books Ltd


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 25, 2007)

That wouldn't have been too terribly difficult, everyone knows what a Foxbat looks like.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 26, 2007)

They did get a little imaginative with the Su-25...





(C) 1982 Salamander Books Ltd.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 26, 2007)

Graeme, 

so the Su-25 is the Russian version of the A-10?


----------



## The Basket (Oct 26, 2007)

The MiG-29 pix more looks like a Su-15 than a Fulcrum.

The Su-25 is the Soviet A-10 but not look the same.


----------



## JP Vieira (Dec 9, 2007)

The Su-25 is close In appearence) to the A-9 (the loser in the competion for the new attack aircraft program - that the A-10 won)


----------



## T4.H (Dec 9, 2007)

The russians had stolen the plans (or some of them) of the YA-9 (it's said)...
(The developement of the SU 25 starts four years earlier than this of the YA-9).

The A-10 wasn't (less or more) superior over the A-9. Just further developed and the production could start earlier.

Another one of a Su 25
Image:Su-25artistconcept.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

